# HIV blood test referred



## sah23 (Nov 20, 2013)

Me and my partner did medicals on 13th Feb, 2014

emedical is showing

Medical Examination: Required
Chest X Ray: Completed
HIV Test: Referred

We are not sure what this refer thing means? Can anyone advise us?:confused2:

Thanks


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

sah23 said:


> Me and my partner did medicals on 13th Feb, 2014
> 
> emedical is showing
> 
> ...


The Hospital hasnt still uploaded all the tests. Once they do the status would change. No worries.

Same happened with me..


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

sah23 said:


> Me and my partner did medicals on 13th Feb, 2014
> 
> emedical is showing
> 
> ...


Don't worry ! your clinic has not updated the results. Same happened with me, ideally at times they take 5-7 working days to upload the results. Otherwise just call them and you should be fine.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

sah23 said:


> Me and my partner did medicals on 13th Feb, 2014
> 
> emedical is showing
> 
> ...


Referred means they are still working on it and will upload the results in some time. So no need to worry just sit back and relax.

Amit


----------



## kp88 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Medical process time?*

Hi sah23, how long after your medical did it take for the emedical to clear up and show completed for all three sections?



sah23 said:


> Me and my partner did medicals on 13th Feb, 2014
> 
> emedical is showing
> 
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sah23, 

you can call the clinic and ask about your results if you are really worried. To quote from the information page for Panel Doctors: 



> *The applicant wants a copy of their file. Should I give it to them?*
> Upon request, you can provide an applicant with copies of any forms, diagnostic reports or test results without permission from the department.
> 
> When an applicant completes the form and gives it to a panel physician or clinic the information becomes the property of the Commonwealth of Australia. Therefore, send the original Forms 26/160 and test results directly to the department.


----------



## alphathrieceder (Jun 13, 2013)

Interesting read, Hopefully you passed the medical exams. Good luck


----------



## sah23 (Nov 20, 2013)

alphathrieceder said:


> Interesting read, Hopefully you passed the medical exams. Good luck


All good members. It was a panic near to medical results.

Thanks


----------



## rainaharpreet (Apr 2, 2014)

How to know that medical are alright. ? In my case , when I asked about results; they said will send to department only.Any suggestions.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi rainaharpreet, 

prod your doctor a bit more and refer them to the DIBP Panel Doctors page, if necessary. See my quite from the FAQ above. Your doctor may be unsure whether they are allowed to share this information with you. DIBP does not mind .


----------

